# How much food?



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

How much food should I be giving my 8 month old female? I give her a little in the morning so she has something in her stomach, but I give her the most at night. She probably has about 4-5 cups a day, is this right? 

Also, I'm concerned she's eating too fast, which could be bad on her digestion. Any ways to slow this down?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto is 8 months, he eats 4 cups of day - what the bag says for a 75 lb dog - he's 65 lbs but his vet says his weight is perfect.

I measure his food out into a plastic box, enough for the day in one box (learned to do this when I had Luther who was a sow in a dog suit). I give him about a cup and a 1/2 for breakfast then another cup around 1pm and the rest about 6pm. 

You could try putting just a little in her bowl then giving her more 10 minutes later.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Currently I give her 1-1/2 cups in the morning then the rest at night. She's not overweight, the vets say she's nice and solid at 8 months and weighs about 60 lbs. I just wanted to know if I'm doing things right. She eats Wellness Super 5 Mix Large Breed Adult Formula by the way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boy is 90lbs and he gets 1&1/2 cups am. and 1&1/2 cups pm. his kibble always has some tasty things added for taste and nutrients.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, thats a big boy! Hope my girl gets close to that...


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

As much as she needs to keep her at the ideal weight for her build and activity level.

There is no way we can tell you how much she needs.

My 10 month old eats a little less than 3 cups a day. (She weighs 63lbs) BUT the food I feed has more than 100 MORE calories per cup than what you are feeding.

If she will eat it, I would feed her equal amounts AM and PM rather than one small meal and one large one.

As far as eating too fast, there are special bowls you can buy to stop that, OR you can just put put something in her bowl like a couple of cans or a large smooth rock or 2 so that she has to eat around them.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I feed the 4 cups a day divided in 2 meals.What is your reasoning for only feeding a little in AM but a lot in PM?He might be eating fast because he is so hungary.If he doesn't slow down they have dishes designed to make them eat slower.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

The reason I give her a little in the morning is basically so she has something in her stomach so she's not so hungry later on. I'd like to give her more in the morning, but I have limited time with her and eating more usually makes her have to poop and it doesnt pass through her system till after I'm gone. This is why I give her just a little in the morning, so it doesn't trigger her "poop threshold" but still gives her a small meal. Plus I usually give her quite a few treats when she goes in her kennel.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

What are you feeding her? Sometimes the food can have a factor in the poop.Anyway you can get up earlier so she has more time to eat and poop before being kenneled?


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: bdavis86Currently I give her 1-1/2 cups in the morning then the rest at night. She's not overweight, the vets say she's nice and solid at 8 months and weighs about 60 lbs. I just wanted to know if I'm doing things right. She eats Wellness Super 5 Mix Large Breed Adult Formula by the way.


I stated her food above. I suppose I could get up earlier, though I don't want to lol. I already get up at 5:30 which is pretty early for me.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I meant to say what brand but you covered that in the reply.I hear ya I wouldn't want to get up any earlier.I'm not a morning person.I guess if she is ok with it then keep it up.I can't let Athena's stomach get empty or she barfs up foamy stuff.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDAs much as she needs to keep her at the ideal weight for her build and activity level.
> 
> There is no way we can tell you how much she needs.


Yep, that's the definitive answer. The only way to know if she's eating the right amount is to look at her overall condition.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

> Quote:Yep, that's the definitive answer. The only way to know if she's eating the right amount is to look at her overall condition.


I guess you're right. Well I'll just keep going on the path that we're going on. She's a healthy weight and has a high activity level.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: bdavis86Wow, thats a big boy! Hope my girl gets close to that...


why do you want a female gsd close to 90 lbs? kimba was 55 lbs at 8 months. now at 21 months she is 64 lbs. if your girl is 60 lbs now, she is not likely to gain another 25-30 lbs nor could that possibly be desirable. 60-70 lbs would normally be a healthy, standard weight for a female gsd.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

I just like the big ones, I dunno why







But as long as she's healthy I dont care.

Her dad was about 120 lbs, mom was normal size, so maybe she has some of her dad in her. Another woman in town got a pup from the litter before Sydney and hers is about 14-15 months old and in the 80-90 lb range.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: bdavis86I just like the big ones,


You're likely to change your mind if you ever need to pick up a dog that weighs 90+lbs.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL you're probably right!


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

I wonder if I am feeding Lexi too little then? She is five months old and gets about 3 cups a day, a mixture of dry and a little bit of wet, we feed her three times a day. She is CONSTANTLY hungry, I'm not sure how much she weighs now, I am guessing 40 lbs or more? She was 35 lbs at her last vet check which was about a month ago. She is not overweight, vet said she is perfect size. Just wondering if we should up it to four. She does get treats in between.

Beth


----------

